# JK&S 1536 bottle



## P2 Dive (Dec 21, 2012)

I found this JK&S 1536 bottle underwater in an area where I have found other bottles that predate 1910. It has lots of bubbles, the top looks like it has been applied, and it's overall shape is not round making it look like the mold that was used was hand carved. Could this have been an early milk bottle and what is the approximate age?
 Thanks


----------



## Bixel (Dec 21, 2012)

I have always heard those were pickle bottles, or something similar.

 Bottle looks English to me.


----------



## P2 Dive (Dec 21, 2012)

This is the bottom of the JK&S bottle I found underwater.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  P2 Dive
> 
> This is the bottom of the JK&S bottle I found underwater.


 

 Hey Peter,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages & thanks for bringing this Psyk pickle.

 English, it is. Makers were John Kilner & Sons. There's more history Here.






Caleb Kilner.


----------



## BeachComber (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello P2 Dive. Definitely a pickle jar / food related bottle. The bottle is English and is probably from the 1880s - 1900s (mid to late Victorian) era. I am 99% sure that the embossings on the base relate to *J*ohn *K*ilner & *S*on from *W*akefield (UK). 

 Great bottle!


----------

